# Interim Puppy takes Lauren for a Walk



## LaurenKK (Jan 20, 2014)

For Christmas I received an AquaFarm. I ran out and bought a betta (Interim Puppy). I then read about bettas and was horrified at the world in general. Then I ran out and got plants, a log, and a heater. Then I had a touch of algae (enter Sucky the bristlenose pleco). Now I have wheat grass and lettuce sucking up fish poop and making tasty food.


----------



## LaurenKK (Jan 20, 2014)

*A Timeline (will update this post as I add more)*

January 1, 2014.
January 10, 2014.
January 21, 2014.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies (Oct 25, 2013)

He's lovely! And welcome to the website!


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

lol, best name, ever! *waves hello to Interi!*
He's a beautiful not-dog, for sure! ~.^
Subscribed, and good luck! Welcome again!


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Very handsome betta! Can't wait to read more about Puppy ;-)


----------



## LaurenKK (Jan 20, 2014)

*RIP Interim Puppy (loooonnnnng, sorry!)*

Well... ouch!
So three days ago, in the evening, Puppy stopped zooming over to see me any time I would walk by, but would still eat. Weird, but it was coming up on bedtime, so maybe not. 
The next morning he wouldn't take any food, whereas for the month that he had been with me he would gobble up whatever I would offer him as soon as it was in the water. He also started to hang out at the bottom of the tank, nestled up against the ceramic log.
My API master kit arrived that day in the late a.m., so YAY! Science time. Nitrites out of control. Did close to a 50% water change and he was more active that evening, but still not taking food.

(All this while Sucky the bristlenose pleco is doing his thing and being normal (also, he's awaiting a new 50gal home now that I know to ignore everyone at the pet shop about his needs) ).

Did another round of tests the following a.m., so about 18 hrs later, and nitrites still high. I set up my QT with the water that I had treated the day before and was allowing to de-gas, acclimated the temp, acclimated my guys, and over about 45 mins slowly added more of the QT tank water to their baggies, then let them in. Things seemed better, Puppy was hanging out at the surface more, and moving around the tank a bit, but still not taking food. Sucky seemed to not care.

This was day before yesterday. By that afternoon I started to notice that Puppy was getting paler (well, my husband noticed better than I, since I spend so much time looking at him every day it gets hard to notice a changes). I could see that fins along his bottom side were starting to turn white, not spots or patches, more like his entire fins were changing color. I did some quick research on color/fins/etc. and realized that perhaps since I've had Puppy with me he was always clamping to a degree, despite his good appetite, good activity, and awesome color development...

I checked on Puppy one last time, right before going to bed, and he was no more. I realize that, with the help of my "self cleaning" AquaFarm, I gave my guy nitrite poisoning. When I removed him from the tank I could see there was a drastic change to his gills, they were practically black around the edges at that point, when there seemed to be no discoloration all the way through that afternoon.

I am so completely disappointed in myself over this. I know that, given my amount of knowledge at the time, I did what I could. But, I'm embarrassed at my complete belief and support of the AquaFarm. Usually I am rather skeptical (not negative, I just love research and usually do my due diligence), but I was totally drawn in by their explanations of the process and it seemed like they knew what was up. 

You live and you learn and often it is the hard way. I only wish that I had found this forum before I ever walked into PetCo or filled my AquaFarm with water. 

I believe I have a grasp on the nitrogen cycle now. So, I have cut a filter sponge in half the long way (the water in the upper reservoir is only about 1/2" deep), so there is more of it actually touching the water. I also cut a little plug and put it into the uptake tube in the actual tank section. Water tests today show 2.0 nitrItes, 0 for ammonia and nitrAte. I'm guessing I am mid-cycle now and am putting one pellet of betta food in each day and will test the water every other day. I'm also CLOSELY monitoring the QT with Sucky in it so I can do a water change as soon as there's a hint of anything. (or should I just do a couple water changes a week anyway? it's 2 gallons...) I'm thinking that the Zym-Bac "beneficial bacteria starter" that "eliminates new tank syndrome" just wasn't enough to get through an entire cycle?

Thoughts? Advice? 

I have a 50gal that a coworker has offered up. I may get that home in the next week or so. I intend to plant it heavily and let it do it's thing for as long as it takes to 1) be ready itself, and 2) for me to be ready to buy another little soul to stick in it. So definitely would love some ideas for that (I am SUPER excited about a planted tank). I've read snippets here and there about "low-tech" planted tanks, so if anyone has one, or has tried and failed one, tell me all about it.


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

*HUGS* 
I'm so sorry!!! *MOREHUGS*
You know. . . so many of us found this forum because we started on the wrong foot, in one way or another. The most important thing is that you've learned from your mistakes - and it's obvious that you have. I'm POSITIVE that you're gonna ROCK that 50g tank!!!

I've learned a thing or three about low-tech planted setups in the last almost-two years since I stumbled onto TFK with a fish-in cycle. . . You can see a *few* of mine under the 'aquariums' tab by my avatar - and I'm not the only one! Stick with us, you're on the right track to a happy, healthy, flourishing community of not-dogs, my dear - keep asking questions and doing your research. And. . . no reason not to keep the garden growing, too! Minus the fish.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm very sorry to hear about Puppy...

For water changes, I usually look at this topic-Oldfishlady's Water Change Recommendations.

We all live and learn. I stuck my first betta in a tiny little bowl that was less than .5 gallons (I'm still embarrassed by it) we all live and learn! I'm glad you came to this site, as there a lot of people who are more than eager to share their knowledge and experiences!


----------



## LaurenKK (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks so much guys 
You're all definitely making this learning period A LOT easier... And heavy on the learning. I know all of you understand that I can't even begin to say how helpful and inspirational finding this forum has been.
Thanks again!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LaurenKK (Jan 20, 2014)

*In case anyone is following...*

When Interim Puppy passed, i left the Aquafarm running with hope of cycling it. It worked! While it was cycling I put a chunk of mopani wood in it, not minding the color the water turned. It was slow going, as my spare heater is one that only heats to room temp +5 degrees, but it's there! 

Today I moved my good 50w heater into it and took some water from it to acclimate Sucky the pleco. He's been in there for about 3 hours now... he's loving the wood. He's all over it. Way more active than I've ever seen him.

The water is still slightly tea-colored, but from my understanding, it is purely cosmetic. The pH dropped .4 the first couple days it was in there, but since a few 30% water changes over the last week the pH has been as it always was before the wood.

I'll be testing the water daily for a while yet and still have the 2 gallon running, freshly cleaned and crammed full of sponges to see if I can't get it to cycle, too. My hopes aren't high on that one, but we'll see.

I would love to have a betta again, but no way am I adding it to this terrible Aquafarm invention... I think that would just be too much bioload. 

I'm still waiting on a 50gal from a friend, just waiting for him to pull it from storage (I hate to pester him about it, so just keep on waiting...). I still want to plant it, but my husband pointed out the other day, what would I do if our power ever went out?! I hadn't thought of that. Our house is pretty cool, so the heat will be a life or death situation. So, that makes me want to consider goldfish, but my understanding is I would need at least 3 for them to be happy, but that would put me just over my limits on the 50 gal, so I don't know. I'll have plenty of time to figure more out while the planted tank cycles... someday.


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

I've found that my larger tanks hold onto heat for a fairly long time - the smaller ones cool more quickly, of course, but as long as the change is gradual, the plants and fish don't mind too much. . . We went through a five day power-outage last summer - the weather was HOT, but all of the fish and plants made it through. I know of several tankers that don't use heaters at all in their tanks, I don't heat my platy and frog tank, and the temps are on the cool side compared to 'tropical,' but stable - the animals are healthy and happy!  

I've read a few interesting articles lately suggesting that we may not need to keep the water as warm as we do, and I *tend* to be in agreement - though it depends on the fish in question, the size of the tank, etc.

Dunno if this is helpful, but I tried! Good to hear things are going well there, can't wait for your bigger tank!


----------

